#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [影視] 懷舊動畫～霹靂特警貓～

## 真嗣

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=iNIROm9RvZY&mode=related&search=Swat%20Kats[/youtube]
Ｒｅｔｕｒｎ　ｏｆ　ｔｈｅ　Ｓｗａｔ　Ｋａｔｓ
[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=QvooB3nJvl0&mode=related&search=Swat%20Kats[/youtube]
Ｓｗａｔ　Ｋａｔｓ

不知道大家記不記得，小生直到現在還是他們的ｆａｎｓ唷～^^

----------


## 真嗣

還有，這是某一集的動畫
[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8Llyqr50aXA&mode=related&search=Swat%20Kats[/youtube]
上半部
[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=88PjCC_5VUA&search=Swat%20Kats[/youtube]
下半部

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=k3Oo7kcjS3M&mode=related&search=Swat%20Kats[/youtube]
Ｉ　ｗｉｌｌ　ｃｏｍｅ　ｔｏ　ｙｏｕ［超感人的～

[youtube]http://youtube.com/watch?v=6OyDxTNQ9tI&mode=related&search=Swat%20Kats[/youtube]
Ｗｅｌｃｏｍｅ　ｔｏ　ｔｈｅ　ｊｕｎｇｌｅ［反派們的歌～不錯聽

----------


## 修諾斯

呵呵~
小生也很喜歡特警貓呢~XDD

小時後演過...
不過我被萌到的是那些穿警察服的貓咪(不是他們的BOSS)
就是這樣~XDD
他門致福還挺好看的說

----------


## sanari

卡通頻道(就CN卡通)
週六及週日早上六點三十分有在播說
我是上週日才發現的說
已經習慣6點左右起床了
所以才有看到

他們的腳真神奇
有穿鞋子的時候
大小跟人一樣，比例很ｏｋ
但沒穿的時候
就變得好大哦．．．

而且他們不怕被人（貓）採集腳紋
被人得知身份嗎？

----------


## 真嗣

Ｔｏ修諾：他們的ＢＯＳＳ啊........小生沒記錯應該是那個高大棕色毛的那隻
印象中是個很討厭的傢伙.......好像當初讓他們兩人從空軍被踢出去的也是他

Ｔｏsanari：卡通頻道現在還有播嗎？好像看啊.........［可惜我家沒第４台啊.............我哭
恩.........我想這個的原因應該是.............

因為是卡通嘛～［天雷！

----------


## sanari

> Ｔｏsanari：卡通頻道現在還有播嗎？好像看啊.........〔可惜我家沒第４台啊.............我哭
> 恩.........我想這個的原因應該是.............
> 
> 因為是卡通嘛～〔天雷！


我沒看錯及記錯的話
我看他節目表(數位機上盒上寫的)是寫霹靂特工貓
這一部我是看得很不完整的說
而且每次看到的都是我看過的部份局多
只有少數幾集沒看過

我個人比較喜歡瑞德(Razor)說
感覺他們的裝備都是他在負責的

----------


## 真嗣

Ｔｏsanari：韋德........雖然有點忘記，不過印象裡跟裝備有關的是那隻瘦瘦的對吧？［胖胖的是戰鬥力很強，英文好像叫做Ｔ－ｂｏｎｅ

----------


## sanari

> Ｔｏsanari：韋德........雖然有點忘記，不過印象裡跟裝備有關的是那隻瘦瘦的對吧？〔胖胖的是戰鬥力很強，英文好像叫做Ｔ－ｂｏｎｅ


對
之前看的版本是名字是用英文叫
而這現早上６點半的版本是全中文化了
可惜的是
還是一樣沒字幕

----------


## Liger

> 對
> 之前看的版本是名字是用英文叫
> 而這現早上６點半的版本是全中文化了
> 可惜的是
> 還是一樣沒字幕


這時我反而覺得中文化比沒字幕+原音好。XD
(望向D槽那共4.12GB的資料夾。)

因為沒字幕……。
所以只看了不到一半就被英文擊沉了，
還是乖乖看CN撥吧。XD

----------


## 奈良

小時候長看的一不卡通之一XD"

已經很久沒在看哩說~"~

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

喜愛特警貓的各位

恩...我有開一個奇摩家族

有破千張的圖 還有原出設定鉛筆搞

一些有的沒的  還有特警貓的影片下載(全部的) 

不過影片是美方網站上下載  而且無字幕英文發英

有興趣的來加入吧@@"  

網址:http://tw.club.yahoo.com/clubs/SWAT-Kats_very_Cool/

----------


## 真嗣

ＴｏLiger：Ｄ朝......難道Ｌｉｇｅｒ你有？〔Ｔ　Ｔ我都找不到呀說

Ｔｏ奈良：我也是～小學看的ＸＤ

Ｔｏ時尚雷恩：嗯啊～雷恩大，我之前已經加入您的家族
也去下載了動畫，可是下完之後不論我用什麼播放程式都看不了T T
可是上面明明說是用Ｍｅｄｉａ　Ｐｌａｙｅｒ　ｃｌａｓｓｉｃ呀

----------


## Liger

我們三個講的是一樣的東西喔～XD

只不過我可以看就是了，
一樣是用Media Pplayer Classic。

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

TO真嗣: 這個我也不知道呢@@"  或者你去找可以撥放OGG的檔案的撥放器@@"
            因為我也能看OTZ....不太懂問題出再哪= =" 只要有心 一定會看的到的!!
            我之前還不知道要用啥程式看 經過努力的尋找 終於能看了 相信你一定也可以XD

----------


## 真嗣

ＴｏＬｉｇｅｒ＆雷恩：這樣喔..........不過所謂能播放ＯＧＧ的檔案請問兩位知道還有什麼嗎？
可以的話能告訴小生？謝謝萬分～

----------


## 雷‧伊凡洛恩

ＴＯ：真嗣

這個麻　我也不知道＝　＝．．．奇摩的知識+很好用唷＞"＜b

----------


## lmy6048

太期待了，還是小時候看過

----------

